# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка открытия таблицы 1SSYSTEM

## Глафира

Помогите, пожалуйста! Скачала ЗиК  не могу установить, выдает "Ошибка открытия таблицы 1SSYSTEM". Что нужно сделать, чтобы установилась?

----------


## deniska6666

наверное монопольно 1й раз зайти надо=)

----------

Alexanderrr (29.01.2014), итв (25.06.2014)

----------

